# what do I need to keep track of?



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

I just read something about keeping track of every milage info for each trip incase you lose the ability to look on your dashboard.. Maybe because you were deactivated.. I know to keep track of how much gas I use each day and deduct that from what I made, but what else? and I dont need to here about wear and tear on car thats hard to calculate. Just saying how do you keep track of your expenses and figure out what you really made.
and how much is it to pay taxes? What's the precentage?
Thanks


----------



## ValleyKip (Nov 11, 2014)

What kind a fool starts a business -- any business -- without the slightest knowledge of small business taxation?

Just get TurboTax and/or Quickbooks and cross your fingers.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

name calling is not necessary watch I'll show you why ... because I do have the slightest knowledge.. If you know how to read you would have seen that in my post but thanks


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Tax wise you need to keep track of every work mile on your vehicle (not just trip miles, by pick up and repositioning miles as well) as well as any non-vehicle related expenses you've had that are specifically job related, special licensing, phone costs, and the like. You could also keep track of every cent you spend on the vehicle, but chances are going for the mileage expense is a much better option than itemizing your vehicle costs, you can only claim one or the other (a lot of tax software lets you plug both in and then decides which to use, almost always the mileage).

Your tips also won't show up on Uber's records so you need to keep track of them separately so you can "claim" them on your taxes.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you so much for the info.. I figured keeping track of gas and lunch and job related expenses but how or what is the easiest way with this mile info. Is there actually something to plug in?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Tax wise you need to keep track of every work mile on your vehicle (not just trip miles, by pick up and repositioning miles as well)


Faux makes it sound a bit harder than it is.

You need to keep a mileage log that distinguishes personal miles from business miles. So what that looks like in the real world:

At the beginning of an Uber shift write down your mileage. When you are done with the shift write your mileage down again. Do some math and at the end of the month you would have numbers like this:

First mileage entry minus last mileage entry = Total Miles driven - A
Add up all the shift miles from the log = Total business miles - B
A minus B = Total personal miles
B divided by A gives you your percentage of business miles you used your vehicle for. So say that came out to 72%.

You would then add up your fuel, maintenance costs and other allowable deductions of say $335.00 and times that by 72% to get the amount you could legally deduct at tax time.

Or like Faux said using the standard IRS mileage expense deduction of $0.56 cents a mile might be a better option.

In that case you would take your total business miles obtained in your mileage log (figure B above) and multiply that times $0.56 cents to get your deduction amount.

But both methods rely on a good mileage log. And if ever audited that is what they will want to view is your mileage log. And any receipts if you do the actual amount method for your deduction.

Then the usual question is: What if during my shift I go and get groceries or do some other personal errand do I have to account for that in my mileage log?? Technically yes, but in reality, no. If you can get your starting and ending mileage for every shift you work the IRS would think you are a records keeping genius. Most people fail to do that simple task and just make up mileage numbers on their returns. They are the ones that get audited most.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> I just read something about keeping track of every milage info for each trip incase you lose the ability to look on your dashboard.. Maybe because you were deactivated.. I know to keep track of how much gas I use each day and deduct that from what I made, but what else? and I dont need to here about wear and tear on car thats hard to calculate. Just saying how do you keep track of your expenses and figure out what you really made.
> and how much is it to pay taxes? What's the precentage?
> Thanks


_Good question. My biggest problem is keeping track of my mileage. I have a book to write down start and stop miles. But I forget . I do have my receipts for gas,car washes and maintenance._


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Good question. My biggest problem is keeping track of my mileage. I have a book to write down start and stop miles. But I forget . I do have my receipts for gas,car washes and maintenance._


Yea the hardest part is remembering to do it. Uber could solve this instantly if every time you logged in or out you inputted your miles. But then people would not be able to cheat the IRS out of money.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Yea the hardest part is remembering to do it. Uber could solve this instantly if every time you logged in or out you inputted your miles. But then people would not be able to cheat the IRS out of money.


*LOL!!!!*


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

A great app that I've been using is called "Driver's Diary" from Sweypro. Here's a link to it on the android platform https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sweypro.driverdiary

It will track EVERYTHING. All expenses around maintenance, gas, meals if you want. You create business trips and it tracks start and stop time + miles.

The app is free, but there is a paid version if you want to export everything to a spreadsheet. I just use it to track stuff and I copy it to other documents for tracking.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> A great app that I've been using is called "Driver's Diary" from Sweypro. Here's a link to it on the android platform https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sweypro.driverdiary
> 
> It will track EVERYTHING. All expenses around maintenance, gas, meals if you want. You create business trips and it tracks start and stop time + miles.
> 
> The app is free, but there is a paid version if you want to export everything to a spreadsheet. I just use it to track stuff and I copy it to other documents for tracking.


_i like that price $FREE_


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> A great app that I've been using is called "Driver's Diary" from Sweypro. Here's a link to it on the android platform https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sweypro.driverdiary
> 
> It will track EVERYTHING. All expenses around maintenance, gas, meals if you want. You create business trips and it tracks start and stop time + miles.
> 
> The app is free, but there is a paid version if you want to export everything to a spreadsheet. I just use it to track stuff and I copy it to other documents for tracking.


So each time you started an Uber shift you just would enter a new "business trip" so to speak? Then it would add them all up at the end of the year?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> So each time you started an Uber shift you just would enter a new "business trip" so to speak? Then it would add them all up at the end of the year?


Yes that is correct, and that is what I do. I start a new trip and name it the date i.e. Nov 27. It automatically puts the start time and date in, and then you enter your odometer number. It will then show "Trip in progress" During that trip, it will add in all "fill-ups" (gas) and you can add other expenses (car wash, oil change, tires, everything). in under the expense tab. When you are done, you edit the record and select a box that says "End Trip?" and it will place the time and you enter your odometer numbers again.

The app is very customizable. You can add the locations of each gas station to track how much you spend with that brand. You can do some really crazy detailed crap that I don't even use, like hours running on a vehicle (like for diesel engines or trucks)

It's the best app that I've found out there and it covers 100% of what we do and then some.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> Thank you so much for the info.. I figured keeping track of gas and lunch and job related expenses but how or what is the easiest way with this mile info. Is there actually something to plug in?


If you are simply feeding yourself on a day to day basis so you don't starve to death, then that is not a business lunch.

As others have said you just need a start and stop mileage for work use, one of the things that is much easier to do when it is a work use only vehicle.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

so coffee and lunches are tax deductible also?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> so coffee and lunches are tax deductible also?


No, he mentioned lunches and I was clarifying that he can *not* count those as business expenses.

There are exceptions, but chances are your average X or Black driver never meets those exceptions. Now the owner of a black car fleet on the other hand might have some reasons to expense certain meals, luncheon meetings with clients or business travel expenses.

If you spend money on something to enhance you business or because it was required by your business then you can probably expense it. If you buy a set of charging cables to keep in the car, or gum/water/snack specifically for your riders then those are part of your business expenses. Also your phone bill, phone mount, and so forth, though I don't know how that works if it is a mixed use device, I have one phone specifically for work and one for personal use.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> No, he mentioned lunches and I was clarifying that he can *not* count those as business expenses.


oh thanks for clarifying, it put a grin on my face and then ....


----------



## Orwhatuwill (Nov 28, 2014)

I keep a daily spreadsheet. I include hours worked, miles traveled while "on", total fares (after uber's cut) and tips (which are minimal). I take 2 minutes after each shift to log things.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I know you can't "deduct" your meals or coffee, but I sure do track it to shame myself into bringing my own beverages and food. I track everything when I'm driving, if a dollar goes out of my pocket, I'm listing it. I may not be able to declare it, but it's just a finance thing that I've always done and just keep with that routine.


----------



## Orwhatuwill (Nov 28, 2014)

Insurance, phone and lease payments, too, right?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Orwhatuwill said:


> Insurance, phone and lease payments, too, right?


Insurance and lease payments are part of your vehicle expenses so they go under that category of actual expense vs mileage bit. Phone cost are separate and deductible.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Orwhatuwill said:


> Insurance, phone and lease payments, too, right?


Insurance yes. Phones, sometimes this is tricky - I think it has to be a dedicated phone. Lease/car payments may be covered, but you need to use that vehicle for only business, otherwise you need to stick to the federal mile standard.

I have a CPA and tax attorney that does all my preparation. I just turn over all my information and he does the magic. Tax stuff can get really complicated when you throw W2's, 1099's, s-Corp stuff, stocks, mortgages, car payments - you get what I'm saying.

My general rule of thumb is just track everything and use a good seasoned CPA to do your stuff. A good CPA will always ask you questions, even when you provide an over-abundance of documentation at them. They will also give you options on how to file because at certain income levels and certain expense levels theres are pros and cons to getting tax money back.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I know you can't "deduct" your meals or coffee, but I sure do track it to shame myself into bringing my own beverages and food. I track everything when I'm driving, if a dollar goes out of my pocket, I'm listing it. I may not be able to declare it, but it's just a finance thing that I've always done and just keep with that routine.


Awesome, budgeting always saves money. I try not to have any dollar go out of my pocket while driving that isn't business related, so I always pack a couple of cold drinks, one caffeinated and one not.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Awesome, budgeting always saves money. I try not to have any dollar go out of my pocket while driving that isn't business related, so I always pack a couple of cold drinks, one caffeinated and one not.


_Same here. I always have dinner ,pack my snacks ,grab a water bottle. I will how ever ,stop and buy a Rock*. But sometimes if I am out late 1 or 2 am,I do get hungry and will have to buy a small burger._


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Same here. I always have dinner ,pack my snacks ,grab a water bottle. I will how ever ,stop and buy a Rock*. But sometimes if I am out late 1 or 2 am,I do get hungry and will have to buy a small burger._


I almost read that as "buy a rock (like crack)" But then I realized you meant RockStar the energy drink LOL! I love coffee too much, and that's my downfall. I BURN through coffee like it's water, always have. I could go through a 12 cup pot in 2 hours or less. I actually have 2 large coffee thermoses I keep in my trunk. By the end of the night I end up stopping at a Thorntons or Speedway for a 64 oz beverage for 99 cents. Both speedway and Thorntons have beverage deals as well. I did a little deal with 2 of the Dunkin Donuts by my house and I get a 2 for 1 deal. I also have a DD card I get points on for free coffee as well.

BUT as it relates to tracking expenses, it's just a good idea to always track every single item, even if you can't claim it. I also track my tips, that generally comes under petty cash.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I almost read that as "buy a rock (like crack)" But then I realized you meant RockStar the energy drink LOL! I love coffee too much, and that's my downfall. I BURN through coffee like it's water, always have. I could go through a 12 cup pot in 2 hours or less. I actually have 2 large coffee thermoses I keep in my trunk. By the end of the night I end up stopping at a Thorntons or Speedway for a 64 oz beverage for 99 cents. Both speedway and Thorntons have beverage deals as well. I did a little deal with 2 of the Dunkin Donuts by my house and I get a 2 for 1 deal. I also have a DD card I get points on for free coffee as well.
> 
> BUT as it relates to tracking expenses, it's just a good idea to always track every single item, even if you can't claim it. I also track my tips, that generally comes under petty cash.


And how is your bladder control? ha ha ha


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Rock cocaine is deductible, Keeps your business open longer. Like 24/7 for weeks at a time.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> And how is your bladder control? ha ha ha


Well - it used to be really good. Some nights I think I should just put a catheter in - others I can go 6 or 8 hours and not even stop. I'm wondering if medical devices are deductible, hmmmmm.....


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Well - it used to be really good. Some nights I think I should just put a catheter in - others I can go 6 or 8 hours and not even stop. I'm wondering if medical devices are deductible, hmmmmm.....


*LOL*


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Rock cocaine is deductible, Keeps your business open longer. Like 24/7 for weeks at a time.


I thought that was Meth. Maybe I'm getting my drug categories messed up....


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Rock cocaine is deductible, Keeps your business open longer. Like 24/7 for weeks at a time.


It's those damn Crack Pipes!!! They're breakin all the time.

They are so expendable ... Like Uber Drivers!!

But a great running Tax Deduction!


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

What Walkersm said. All I keep track of are the miles, since expenses like gas are included in the standard mileage deduction, so I have no need to keep track of them.


----------



## Mark Strobel (Jan 20, 2016)

These kits work great! Condom catheter with Leg Bag Kit, they come in different sizes. My other Uber friends and I have been using for several months. Saves on valuable time and easy to use. LOOK this up on Amazon copy and paste: Complete Kit Urinary Incontinence One-Week, 7-Condom Catheters Self-Seal External 29mm (Medium), + Premium Leg Bag 1000ml Tubing, Straps & Fast and Easy Draining


----------



## Wdsniderman (Jan 2, 2016)

Look into an app called Trip Log. I have been experimenting with it. It's a tad clumsy to operate though. I want to try Drivers Diary since I have read this thread.


----------



## Nuhtzzzz (Sep 24, 2015)

It's not that difficult. If you have a trip odometer, set it to zero, when you turn on your Uber App, when you're done working, write down the miles driven, then when you go to work again, zero it out and start over. It's as simple as that. An ink pen, and small notebook is all you need. Last year you get 57 cents a mile, this year you're gonna get 54 cents a mile. Bingo, easy as that.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Stephanie619 said:


> I just read something about keeping track of every milage info for each trip incase you lose the ability to look on your dashboard.. Maybe because you were deactivated.. I know to keep track of how much gas I use each day and deduct that from what I made, but what else? and I dont need to here about wear and tear on car thats hard to calculate. Just saying how do you keep track of your expenses and figure out what you really made.
> and how much is it to pay taxes? What's the precentage?
> Thanks


Do you know how to use Excel? Track expenses on a spreadsheet. Viola! Problem solved!
The malnourished coyote solves yet another Uber driving dilemma. He's on a roll!!!


----------

